# Anschlussbelegung 6FX2001-2CA50 Drehgeber



## Rockwell (2 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe nun jetzt schon alle möglichen Seiten nachgeschaut, auch bei Siemens, aber ich finde zu diesem Drehgeber keine Anschlussbelegung.

Selbst Siemens hat auf der offiziellen Seite kein Thema darüber.


Ich bräuchte nur die Pin Belegung des Steckers, daß ich weiss wie ich es an meiner FM350-1 anschliessen muss.

Danke


----------



## Nordischerjung (3 Februar 2011)

Siemens Forum 3. Beitrag bei Google


----------



## Per (3 Februar 2011)

Hallo Rockwell,
anbei das Beiblatt: 

Gruß Per


----------



## IBFS (3 Februar 2011)

[OFF TOPPIC]
Das ein Herr Rockwell hier nur SIEMENS-Fragen stellt finde ich irgendwie komisch  .... falscher NICK würde ich sagen  
[/OFF TOPPIC]


----------



## Rockwell (3 Februar 2011)

Der Nick stammt von meinem ersten Modem


AROWANA ROCKWELL 56k  das waren noch zeiten 

die schöne Einwahlmelodie am Anfang


----------

